# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  - UNLIMITED Justice Points!! - Solo! -

## SpaZMonKeY

So first off, I want to give credit to _sonicelest_ for his exploit on being able to repeat farm the end boss of Hellfire Ramparts over and over for Rep and Badges of Justice. (http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...adge-farm.html)

Well, now with Patch 4.0.1, Badges of Justice no longer drop right? Well instead you get *5 Justice Points* from Vazruden - NPC - World of Warcraft Who is the 2nd to last boss of Hellfire Ramparts. Doesn't sound like a lot for the effort of clearing Heroic Hellfire Ramparts right? Wrong. He can be farmed still. Here's what you do:

-Clear Heroic Hellfire Ramparts to last boss (Vazruden and his Drake Boss)
-Once you kill his guards, he will dismount. Kill Vazruden.
-Once he is dead, run off the drop-off on the bridge to the exit portal.
-You now have 250 HH/Thrallmar Rep and 5 Justice Points
-Run back in, run back to boss, and repeat.
-Optional: Use Shadowmeld/Vanish/Feign Death to reset boss for an extra quick kill (Thanks to *skunken* for this contribution!)

Incase that was too complicated, here are pictures:









And that's pretty much it. If I add into fact my Unholy Presence speed, and my Extreme Rocket Boots, I can get a kill every 2 minutes or less which is 150 Justice Points per hour. Solo. Not too shabby.

Enjoy!

(I apologize if pics are too large. Hopefully your browsers shrink them like mine does. Otherwise Ill resize them later.)

----------


## 403Forbidden

True. However, at the moment with dps being so damn overbuffed, 150 JP can be achieved much faster.
To give example, finished heroic HoR group with people in 219-ish gear, as a dps-geared tank. Not a single death or wipe. Mobs dead in seconds.

The new patch buffed the dps to ****ing insanity, so farming heroics is faster.

Nevertheless, this is an exploit due to the fact that heroic tbc instances shouldnt award JP to lvl 80 AND this gives an unintended way of farming them. +rep.

----------


## choweyiii

rofl, you censored your character's eyes, and this is pretty useful. +rep

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> True. However, at the moment with dps being so damn overbuffed, 150 JP can be achieved much faster.
> To give example, finished heroic HoR group with people in 219-ish gear, as a dps-geared tank. Not a single death or wipe. Mobs dead in seconds.
> 
> The new patch buffed the dps to ****ing insanity, so farming heroics is faster.
> 
> Nevertheless, this is an exploit due to the fact that heroic tbc instances shouldnt award JP to lvl 80 AND this gives an unintended way of farming them. +rep.


I agree it's not the fastest method, but the fact that it can be done solo is a pretty big factor as well.

----------


## XFiFiX

VERY nice. Thanks man, +Rep

----------


## gooey

Nice job you ripped off the post that I bumped for that one guy.

You didn't find this exploit. Don't take credit.

Fail, - rep.

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> Nice job you ripped off the post that I bumped for that one guy.
> 
> You didn't find this exploit. Don't take credit.
> 
> Fail, - rep.


Please read my thread fully before posting as a lazy leecher. I gave credit where it is due to _sonicelest_, for finding the original exploit. But the fact he gives 5 Justice Points AND can still be farmed solo over and over again. That's entirely different.

----------


## gooey

> Please read my thread fully before posting as a lazy leecher. I gave credit where it is due to _sonicelest_, for finding the original exploit. But the fact he gives 5 Justice Points AND can still be farmed solo over and over again. That's entirely different.


So it couldn't be farmed solo before? Wasn't that the point of his thread? Rofl...

The only thing different is that the badges changed to justice points. Everyone knew that was going to happen.

Rip off.

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> So it couldn't be farmed solo before? Wasn't that the point of his thread? Rofl...
> 
> The only thing different is that the badges changed to justice points. Everyone knew that was going to happen.
> 
> Rip off.


This mob is NOT supposed to give Justice Points. I have cleared a handful of other BC Heroics, and NO other boss has given anything but Rep and Loot after being killed. So this IS an exploit. Stop being so butt-hurt about something that is clearly an exploit and not intended.

----------


## kingpugster

Ignore them trolls

----------


## Proph

This is a great find. Unfortunately it's late here or I'd be spending a lot of time in there tonight.

----------


## phorentez

Doing random HC's give more :S? I haven't been online since patch, but i suppose a random hc will give more  :Smile:

----------


## tottelol

Finding a group for heroics as DPS is a joke, +rep

----------


## oslofreak

I don't have WoW installed atm, and am unable to benefit from this myself, but it seems like a good exploit, and due to the fact that certain trollers gave you -rep, I'll give you some +... Assuming I got enough posts to do so or whatever. If you don't get real +rep, pat yourself on the back from me. 

Nice job!  :Smile:

----------


## Ehnoah

fixed or working?

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> fixed or working?


I just woke up, but I will keep rechecking the status of this every so often.

As of 1am EST October 14th it still worked fine.

----------


## Yo Dawg

Great find, dude. Since waiting 20min for a random hero as DPS this should be faster. +rep

----------


## grimmeged

Just an old exploit with a new reward of JP instead of Badges - I see the use apart from you getting locked out from the instance after 5 runs.

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> Just an old exploit with a new reward of JP instead of Badges - I see the use apart from you getting locked out from the instance after 5 runs.


-You don't actually reset the instance because it's a heroic
-You're just soft resetting by running in and out
-You wont run into the "Youve entered too many instances" error
-Killing this mob can be done over and over and over again until some of the trash respawns

----------


## Ehnoah

hope it don#t get fixed until iam at home =)

----------


## skunken

Nice find dude(s).
+rep

Also instead of running out you could if ur a rogue for example vanish or if ur a night elf u could Shadowmeld after u kill Vazruden. 
(Feign death invis should work aswell)

----------


## Marrakesh

Ive just been testing a theory that works and speeds the process up. For Night Elves and rogues there is no need to leave and reset the instance. Just Vanish or Shadowmeld as soon as you've killed Vazruden.

Basically burn Vazruden down as fast as possible before Nazan gets close to you and then Vanish or Shadowmeld. This will reset the fight, Nazan will disappear and you can rinse and repeat. If you're not a healing class then dont make the mistake I made and forget to bring in food.

Editted...above post spotted this already and its correct

----------


## prymryb

I tried it after reset 0900 EST No justice points for me 8(

----------


## Neonic

Still works

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> Nice find dude(s).
> +rep
> 
> Also instead of running out you could if ur a rogue for example vanish or if ur a night elf u could Shadowmeld after u kill Vazruden. 
> (Feign death invis should work aswell)


I will double confirm this, and if it works well, I will add it to the main post. Thanks and +Rep for the addition! This'll add quite a few more points per hour.




> I tried it after reset 0900 EST No justice points for me 8(


 I am logging in now to test. Please post what server and whether or not it's US or EU you're playing on. I'll edit this post if it's still working.

*EDIT: Just tried again with a friend. Works fine on Stormreaver-US as of 11:51am EST. AND Shadowmeld works to reset as well. Going to add that to main post.*

----------


## Fropper

working on eu
tried it a few times with my hunter
just had to rezz my pet afterwards
you can definitely just feign death etc

----------


## SyphonAU

Fropper,

Just use Dismiss pet as soon as you have killed the guy that jumps off the dragon <3

Then Feign Death.

Works a treat  :Wink:

----------


## SlapChop

Works for me. Timewise not the most efficient way, but if you are a rogue/hunter with relatively high gear you are probably only limited by the cooldown of your ability, as this guy is pretty easy to kill in a hurry.

+rep

----------


## Roffi

I could get 140 JP/Hour as a NE dk, not including the time it took to clear up to the boss.

I was only limited by the cooldown of Shadowmeld.

----------


## smusen

Danm, if wow infinity worked atm, this would be really nice!

----------


## buffjob

Registered purely because i felt sorry for you guys - Just kill the dragon and soft reset it - If you run just before the palce to jump off the orc resets and 15-20 seconds later the dragon respawns, Meaning you easily quadruple the amount of JP/hour

----------


## amxc18

Confirmed. You don't need to do a soft instance reset. Simply keep the orc alive, kill the dragon, then run away. You only have to run to where his two dead guards are and then he'll despawn. 

I'm doing this with some friends and its going VERY fast. =)

----------


## dread9

This exploit I might use because it seems like its not as bannable imo as the other methods. Im just paranod :/

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> This exploit I might use because it seems like its not as bannable imo as the other methods. Im just paranod :/


Same reason I use it. It's not like the bag exploit getting capped in minutes. It still takes time, but it's quicker then most methods, and solo'able.

----------


## Daeveren

there's an "Account Ban for farming justice points???" thread on another website, not sure if i'm allowed to post links here. basically the guy is saying that he got a 72h account suspension for a similar exploit (no clue if it's the exact same exploit since he's saying he didn't exploited)

quote from the email he received from Blizzard



> Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
> 
> Offense: Bug Exploitation
> 
> Player repeatedly abused bug that allowed them to loot an infinite number of Justice Points.

----------


## Zedro

How detectable is something liek this?

It's something I'd wanna do to gear up my alts, but I've put a huge amount of time into some of my chars (200+ days on my main for example) so its definitely not something I want or am willing to get banned for.

----------


## gargantuan

> there's an "Account Ban for farming justice points???" thread on another website, not sure if i'm allowed to post links here. basically the guy is saying that he got a 72h account suspension for a similar exploit (no clue if it's the exact same exploit since he's saying he didn't exploited)
> 
> quote from the email he received from Blizzard
> 
> Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
> 
> Offense: Bug Exploitation
> 
> Player repeatedly abused bug that allowed them to loot an infinite number of Justice Points.


The reason this player was banned was almost certainly for using one of the methods mentioned in previous threads here such as opening saved bags from Brewfest or from the ICC weekly (Any bag that used to reward badges i would think.) I know its been talked about thoroughly in the other thread, but basically you keep any of your bags that had an item in addition to the frost badges (Brewfest Mounts, Epic Gems in ICC bag etc.) from last patch. You open the bag, receive your justice points without looting the item, then log out and repeat infinitely. Many people reported being banned for this.

----------


## MyWay86

> The reason this player was banned was almost certainly for using one of the methods mentioned in previous threads here such as opening saved bags from Brewfest or from the ICC weekly (Any bag that used to reward badges i would think.) I know its been talked about thoroughly in the other thread, but basically you keep any of your bags that had an item in addition to the frost badges (Brewfest Mounts, Epic Gems in ICC bag etc.) from last patch. You open the bag, receive your justice points without looting the item, then log out and repeat infinitely. Many people reported being banned for this.


So basicly if you are keep reseting the boss that behaviour wont get you banned beacuse it is not against the rules. but if you are doing it to gain advantage then it can be banned.
The question is how can blizz track you down?

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

Listen, just like ANY exploit, you CAN be banned. Hell Blizzard can ban you for no reason if they want, it's their account.

This is an exploit, so there is ALWAYS a chance of getting banned. Is it likely? At the moment it doesn't seem like it.

----------


## chelate

Sounds like hunters can get 5 every 25 seconds..2 shot the guard mobs and kill him in 10 seconds, then FD. Wait for the CD before pulling again so you dont have to dance around his dragon pal.

720 an hour? Yes pls.

----------


## Roffi

> Sounds like hunters can get 5 every 25 seconds..2 shot the guard mobs and kill him in 10 seconds, then FD. Wait for the CD before pulling again so you dont have to dance around his dragon pal.
> 
> 720 an hour? Yes pls.


No way you can get over 400 with any class using this spot.

----------


## mkultra.

I'll have to see whats faster, instant queue lich king heroics that are really fast to do or this :\

----------


## zanathos77

> This mob is NOT supposed to give Justice Points. I have cleared a handful of other BC Heroics, and NO other boss has given anything but Rep and Loot after being killed. So this IS an exploit. Stop being so butt-hurt about something that is clearly an exploit and not intended.


 Actually I killed the first boss in there earlier on my way to vazruden and got 5 pts as well. but the demon boss did not give any points when I killed him

----------


## Zedro

If I did this and got caught what is the likely punishment? I've never had any warnings or bans for anything before, would they perm ban me or would it be a temp one like 3 days?

----------


## FlipFlops

idk i cant get this to work,is it fixed?

----------


## Substance

If you're not getting JP's, you're killing Nazan too quickly, I made a quick video explaining how to do it here:

YouTube - Heroic: Hellfire Ramparts Rep + Point Farming (4.0.1)

----------


## FlipFlops

ok just decided to go and clear the entire instance, this does not give anything at all.
Not working as of 1040am 16october US Tortheldrin

----------


## Stochey

Still working, give 5 Justice points every 1m30 ....
Decent farming way , could be done faster with a GOOd heroic group or naxx run.....
+ Rep

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> ok just decided to go and clear the entire instance, this does not give anything at all.
> Not working as of 1040am 16october US Tortheldrin


Still working as of 1am EST time. And on US-Stormreaver. Perhaps you did it wrong? Did you kill the last boss AND his dragon mount? You want to leave the dragon alone after killing the boss, and either run out of the instance, Feign Death, Shadowmeld, Vanish, etc. He will reset and be able to be farmed. Try again tomorrow!

----------


## Woodlauncher

> Still working as of 1am EST time. And on US-Stormreaver. Perhaps you did it wrong? Did you kill the last boss AND his dragon mount? You want to leave the dragon alone after killing the boss, and either run out of the instance, Feign Death, Shadowmeld, Vanish, etc. He will reset and be able to be farmed. Try again tomorrow!


That makes it slower than grinding heroics lol.. Do NOT kill Vazruden, let him attack you while you get the dragon down to about 10% when he starts to descend. Stop attacking and wait for his landing animation to finish, then kill him. Run back a bit and Vazruden will despawn and in 40 seconds the 2 guards will respawn letting you farm the boss.

----------


## [Z]em

nice find dude! 
will be doing this for sure.
+rep

----------


## Heretic

its this xploit fixed??

----------


## yodawg

still working as of:
4:24 p.m 10/17/2010

----------


## banksy01

I can't get it to work. Do you have to clear the entire instance?

----------


## w00tsauce

> Confirmed. You don't need to do a soft instance reset. Simply keep the orc alive, kill the dragon, then run away. You only have to run to where his two dead guards are and then he'll despawn. 
> 
> I'm doing this with some friends and its going VERY fast. =)


I didnt have any luck with this.

I killed the entire instance. Went and killed guards.. Killed dragon (Nazan). Ran back to about where dead guards were. Boss respawned.

I never got any JP.

Yes I wasted for Nazan to finish his landing.

----------


## yodawg

w00tsauce you probably didn't have it on heroic.

----------


## SlapChop

> I didnt have any luck with this.
> 
> I killed the entire instance. Went and killed guards.. Killed dragon (Nazan). Ran back to about where dead guards were. Boss respawned.
> 
> I never got any JP.
> 
> Yes I wasted for Nazan to finish his landing.


kill the orc not the dragon. and soft reset by zoning out and zoning in. your post sounds like you just sat there in the instance waiting for things to respawn.

----------


## Ighox

> kill the orc not the dragon. and soft reset by zoning out and zoning in. your post sounds like you just sat there in the instance waiting for things to respawn.


There's two ways to do this exploit.

1:
Kill the orc, run away from the dragon and jump down and exit the instance, re-enter and run back to the boss and repeat.

2:
Kill the dragon but not the orc, run back up the ramp where the sentries spawns and the dragon will despawn, wait 40seconds and both the orc and dragon will respawn.

Both ways yield 250 rep and 5 justice points per kill.

----------


## buffjob

Slap chop - While the original post from you was helpful you're now giving bad information.


Steps
Clear or skip trash on your way to Vazrudan 
Engage the boss and get the orc to 40% (NO DOTS)
The dragon will fly down once he has landed kill the dragon
You gain 250 rep + 5 justice points
Kite the orc boss back to the point you jump down to but DON'T JUMP.
The orc will despawn and in 25-30 seconds will pop up again WITH THE DRAGON.

This is far quicker than zoning out and in and running through the entire instance again.

----------


## Lirikk

wouldn't it be faster to just do a heroic in 30 minutes and get 60-90 JP?

----------


## buffjob

Many classes can clear this at lower gear levels - Not to mention dps queues on almost all battlegroups are terrible. It's kind of a try both and see what you prefer. In this case you don't have to deal with other players, you don't need to run heroics you don't enjoy or get terrible healers/tanks and you don't have to wait in a 20 minute dps queue.

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

> wouldn't it be faster to just do a heroic in 30 minutes and get 60-90 JP?


It COULD be faster if you're a tank and get instant queues constantly.

But if you'd rather get JP solo, this method is great. And THANKS to all who contributed to the thread with the alternative method of killing the Drake instead of the Orc. While it is a great method, I found if you're doing it solo (Like I did on my under-geared hunter) I had a hard time killing the drake.. So I found FD worked while killing the Orc.

Just pick whichever method fits your toon best! This is still working as of Oct 18th 8:30pm EST.

----------


## m5k

Great find, gonna do this on my hunter with feign death. +Rep for you, my friend.

----------


## bansil

If this work's I will have your babies thank you so much!

----------


## drizzler

Confirmed that it still works. Abit slow but it works  :Smile:  

Ty!

----------


## Warzywko

Tried it out today. But i get only ONE justice point each run (EU)

----------


## Darknights

> Tried it out today. But i get only ONE justice point each run (EU)


same, starting to sense this isnt worth it. maybe a hotfix?

----------


## Asria

Verry nice!

----------


## Azuredrake

As of Tuesday, October 19th ....this has been hotfixed to give only 1 Justice Point per encounter. This means regardless of if you kill either Nazan, Vazruden or BOTH, you only get 1 Justice Point total.

----------


## Whoa

tryied this out and the encounter gave only 1 JP now.. ^^

----------


## jrl5k

Account Action: 3-hour Suspension
Offense: Bug Exploitation
Details: Intended Exploitation of Justice Point system to gain an unfair advantage over other players

----------


## RoketX

^ good troll

----------


## thepsynergist

> Account Action: 3-hour Suspension
> Offense: Bug Exploitation
> Details: Intended Exploitation of Justice Point system to gain an unfair advantage over other players


When you get an email for exploiting, Blizz doesn't tell you what you did wrong. You'd know that if you've ever been caught. >.>

----------


## jrl5k

please believe me, i am not trolling

"Account Action: 3-hour Suspension
Offense: Bug Exploitation
Details: Intended Exploitation of Justice Point system to gain an unfair advantage over other players

The actions detailed above have been deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. For further information, please view the World of Warcraft Policies and Terms of Use Agreement: (Blizzard Support) and (WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use).

This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole. During the course of our investigation, we discovered that the character listed above had received item(s) or currency obtained through exploitation.

Furthermore, any activities not intended by game design which affect the economy, the client, player characters or the world itself have a tremendous negative impact on the potential enjoyment for all players. The effects of these activities take many forms including a bloated game economy, server instability, and allowing unauthorized access to accounts, computers, and player data. Please review (Blizzard Support) for additional details.

For any concerns or disputes on this matter, please E-Mail [email protected] and our Account Administration team will be happy to assist you.

We thank you in advance for respecting our position.

Sincerely,

Cleaphesta
Specialist Game Master
Blizzard Entertainment
www.blizzard.com"

----------


## zanathos77

Not buying that suspension. I farmed over 2k justice points doing it and earning HH rep at the same time. Haven't been suspended or even warned.

----------


## SkeletozDance

farm farm this justice points

----------


## lettuce9

> When you get an email for exploiting, Blizz doesn't tell you what you did wrong. You'd know that if you've ever been caught. >.>


They definitely do. I've been banned and had them send me exact quotes of what i said leading up to it.

----------


## demerda

Is this fixed ? I don't receive JP when I kill the boss.

----------


## biorpg

still farmable, but only 1 jp per kill, so really not worth farming this vs waiting in random heroic queue

----------


## Sarick

Well this is really good if queue for random takes 15min.

----------


## biorpg

> Well this is really good if queue for random takes 15min.


A random heroic offers from 55 JP and 18 honor to 103 JP and 30 honor. So with a queue time of 15 mins and a clear time of 15-30 mins, you'll most definately get more out of a random than 1 JP/min if you factor in the honor points and potential loot.
But to each their own, do as you please  :Smile:

----------


## SpaZMonKeY

Ya this has been "Hotfixed" if you can call it that. The boss only gives 1 JP now which really isn't worth it tbh.

----------


## xIceZero

Max 25 JP/hour is very profitable indeed, much more than doing heroics as DPS with a 20 minute queue. Rofl

----------


## swankboss

Instead of doing that you could do 3-4 random dungeons/hour and get twice as many points

----------


## skogemann

Tried it not 1 hour ago. Not working on EU

----------


## Zacred

Just tried it on EU serv, doesnt receive any JP at all now. :P

----------


## DoomForDeath

> Just tried it on EU serv, doesnt receive any JP at all now. :P


Maybe consider trying to do it in heroic, atleast?

It still works, but only for 1xJustice Point.

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/765/roguepowah.jpg

Sorry for fked up image. Dual monitors is a pain when it comes to prnt scrn copy pasta.

And yeah, I play on EU servers.

----------


## Mr.JellyBelly

> A random heroic offers from 55 JP and 18 honor to 103 JP and 30 honor.



Can you tell me how exactly you can get honor from a heroic dungeon, thanks

----------


## DrWho1988

> Can you tell me how exactly you can get honor from a heroic dungeon, thanks


If your faction has WG, instead of getting stone keepers shards you get a handful of honor points as compensation.

----------


## Mr.JellyBelly

Ah alright, alliance on my server barely ever have WG so  :Big Grin:  thanks for teh answer

----------


## RusakAttack

it was hotfixed and now you only receive 1x JP, but it's still a great way to farm rep.

----------


## rlieg75

delete this reply

----------


## corpsebride

cant u only do 5 dungeons evry hour?
ubads

----------

